# my cat's acting really hyper...



## iwantakitty (Apr 1, 2011)

i just got her last week from the shelter. at first she was shy and scared easily and explored the apartment very cautiously. now since a few days ago, she's been acting really hyper and all over the place. she sprints from one end of the apartment to the other and back for no reason it seems like?? sometimes she just runs around and out of no where! she's so fast so she sometimes just bumps into me and my roommate when we're walking because we don't even know she's coming. gotta admit.. it's freaking both of us out a little bit. is this normal behavior??

i also got her a toy recently that she likes. the cat charmer/dancer. i had a mouse and bell for her before that but she wasn't interested, but she loved the cat charmer. i was wondering if there was a proper way to use this toy. i read on the tag that it said don't let the cat bite it when playing, but she does bite it as if she's caught some prey. she jumps around trying to capture it with her paws, etc and bites it. is this normal play? (sorry, that sounds like a really dumb question) or am i promoting rough play and is that bad? is it bad that i'm allowing her to bite it? does that mean she's going to like biting things? i don't want to promote aggressive behavior in her. i also do put the toy away afterwards because i know they can chew it up and swallow it. do you guys think because i started playing with her like this that that's what's causing her to be so hyper and sprinting all over the place?

thanks!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

How old is your kitty? My almost two year old still does the run around like crazy thing every once in a while. It seems like he's just playing. I think it's just a natural way for them to let off pent up energy.
I may be totally off base here, but I get a kick out of it when mine does that.

I don't know anything about the toy or aggressive playing so I can't help you there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have a cat charmer toy, but not letting your cat actually catch it during play seems a little mean, or at the very least, frustrating for her. Putting the toy away is a GREAT idea, though, because some cats have been known to eat all kinds of things.

The running around for no reason is something we call "rocketbutt mode" and is perfectly natural. No reason or explanation other than maybe running off excess energy. I love it when my cats do that. Gigi and Cleo are hysterical, because they're my least playful kitties, so I love to see them get going.

I think it's a great sign that she feels comfortable enough to run around and isn't hiding.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like a normal playful cat to me. My cat Blaze would run around the apartment like a horse (really loudly!) - not just when he was a kitten, but for years and years. Some cats are just really playful and get bursts of energy. It's nothing to freak out about... I used to find it quite funny when he did that.

Also, I've never heard of a cat that _doesn't_ bite toys when it plays.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It sounds like she's settling in nicely! The running around is perfectly normal. Also, my girls bite the "moth" part of the cat dancer all the time. You'll be fine as long as you make sure that it's still in one piece before she plays with it (so she can't swallow anything) and put it away after use, as you're already doing. Also, just because my girls bite some of their toys doesn't mean they bite me, so I wouldn't worry that you're "teaching" her to be aggressive...that's just normal play.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The racing around, we call that being 'Boodgekitty!' around here. She's just letting out energy. Sit back and laugh at how funny she looks racing around the place. 

You can let her catch the cat dancer, just don't let her chew it up and swallow bits of it.  and as everyone else said, put it away when you're done so she can't eat it.

She sounds like she's settled nicely into her new home and is in the process of training her humans properly.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Like everyone else said, she sounds like a normal happy kitty


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

This is what most young cats and some older cats do. You just have to be careful not to get in their way when they are in a rambunctious mood. Giving them the opportunity to play with an interactive toy such as the cat dancer or charmer is an excellent way to help them release all that energy. Just be careful that they don't chew up the material that the toy is made of. Always remember to put the toy away in a closet or drawer so they cannot get to it when you are not there to supervise.


----------



## iwantakitty (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the responses!! based on everything you all said, seems like it is a normal behavior and a good sign that she's happy! i'll keep using the cat charmer to play with her because she loooooves it and she is so funny chasing after and pouncing on it.


----------



## iwantakitty (Apr 1, 2011)

ah, so actually i have more questions about aggressive-ish behavior.

i was just about to go to sleep, getting into bed and everything and she was still wandering around. then as i'm dozing or whatever, she jumps onto my bed and starts attacking my feet. they're under covers, so it doesn't hurt or anything, but she whacks away at them, especially if i move them around. and then i even see her biting the covers. is this ok? should i do something about it? i tell her no, but that doesn't really help. i kept my legs really still so that she would move onto something else, but then she saw my hand and actually started trying to whack at that for a few secs and even nipped it a bit. she would have kept going but i said no and then pulled my hands away and hid them.

is this aggressive behavior, or is this just normal... should i get a spray bottle and spray at her when she does this? 

it's so late right now and she's just wandering all around my room and i can't even let her do whatever and sleep because she pounces on my ankles, etc. etc. please someone give me some advice! i love her, but i'm also soo tired i feel like i've had a baby lol. and it seems like all she wants to do is bite my feet and hands now


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

You've never had a kitty before, have you? 
This is perfectly normal. Just saying no won't help anything, she doesn't understand human. When my previous cat used to do that, I'd just push her off me and off the bed until she stopped or put her outside.

I've had my kitty for a few months and I'm still working on him sleeping through the night. Currently the trick is to leave a light on all night long so he Thinks its daytime. xD


----------



## iwantakitty (Apr 1, 2011)

haha yes, you're right this is my first one  btw for those who asked, she is about 1.5 years old.

does the nighttime make them think its playtime??


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Not to worry...to a cat, moving feet under the covers are bed mice...and they love to chase the bed mice! 

Cats often do play a lot at night. My girls still play after dark, but not as much as they did when they were younger. To stop them from chasing my feet, I tried to keep my feet still. I also left a few safe, quiet toys (little mice, etc.) in my bedroom for them.


----------



## iwantakitty (Apr 1, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> You've never had a kitty before, have you?
> This is perfectly normal. Just saying no won't help anything, she doesn't understand human. When my previous cat used to do that, I'd just push her off me and off the bed until she stopped or put her outside.
> 
> I've had my kitty for a few months and I'm still working on him sleeping through the night. Currently the trick is to leave a light on all night long so he Thinks its daytime. xD


did your previous cat stop after you pushed her off a few times? or did she continue, but you just kept pushing her off?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Cats are most awake and playful at dawn and dusk, but sometimes, weird hours late at night as well.
It's hard to remember... I think sometimes she got the hint, sometimes not. If she kept coming back though, it was usually because she wanted outside.


----------

